# Olive wood?



## Maranatha! (May 29, 2009)

Does anyone know if Olive wood is aquarium safe? It's a beautiful wood, but was wondering if it was hard enough, didn't have poisonous resins, etc... Anyone know?

In His love,


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Since it is very often used for human food grade bowls and tableware, there shouldn't be any toxins in it.


----------



## Maranatha! (May 29, 2009)

Thanks, MalawiLover... I thought I'd finally stumped the forum! :lol: I have a source from whom I can order Olive Wood from Israel. Do I need to make sure that they don't use any oils or lacquers, etc... ? This is the only wood I like better than Mopani.  I'd think it would be REALLY impressive in the tank! But, I really don't have any idea if I should request that they just send bare wood, or if stuff typically used in woodcraft would be ok (like wood oils, lacquers, etc...). Any idea?

In His love,


----------

